# Trillian's New Clothes



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oberon River Garden in Red









DecalGirl Mount Doom Skin









Back side of DecalGirl Mount Doom skin









Trillian in cover - closed









Trillian in cover - Open

Many thanks to Leslie for selling me the Oberon cover. I apologize for my photography skills, or lack thereof... The lighting gave the Oberon an orangish cast, it really is much redder IRL.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Stunning combination. Love the cover and skin. My next Oberon is going to be red.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Great combination! all these pictures of skins are killing me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo! The skin and the cover are wonderful together.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

As Billy Crystal would say, "Darling, you look marvelous"!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks beautiful, love the orange color combo.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fantastic combo...though still a K1 owner, what I love about the K2 is the ability to fully utilize a skin on the back *


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Looks beautiful, love the orange color combo.


It's really not very orange in real life, I'm just a poor photographer.

In real life there's really no orange cast at all, just vivid read.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------

